# USB Mouse in 2.6

## dkaplowitz

Hi,

I could have sworn there was a thread in the documentation, tips & tricks forum about this, but for the life of me I can't find it. And all my other searching is turning up close but no cigar type results.

Can anyone tell me what they did to get their USB mouse working in kernel 2.6?

I'm getting the "failed to initialize core devices" & "No pointer found" error when attempting to startx.

Thanks in advance for any help, or a link to a document that addresses this.

Regards,

Dave

----------

## HighOnBonsai

Maybe:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/desktop.xml

(there is also a link to a X-configuration guide)

usb-mose works for me with kernel 2.6.0 (modules compiled: hid, uhci):

Modprobing:

hid

uhci-hcd

With kernel 2.4 I needed also mousedev and input but with kernel 2.6 you don't need this anymore.

What about you XF86Config? Something like:

```

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "USBMouse"

    Driver      "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "IMPS/2"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"

    Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

...

Section "ServerLayout"

...

    InputDevice "USBMouse" "CorePointer"

...

EndSection

```

If you have Option "Device" "/dev/usbmouse" just create a link or edit XF86Config.

Christopher

----------

## dkaplowitz

I've followed the guide, though it's for 2.4 and doesn't seem to address anything related to 2.6. For instance, I can't find anything related to "usbmouse" in the make menuconfig, the same goes for "mousedev", "usbcore", etc. (I did find something related to input devices but there wasn't anything about a usb mouse in that menu.) Also, the doc says to cd into /dev/input. I don't have that directory.

I did have the mouse working under 2.4.22. 

I have the uhci and hid added to the kernel, but if I do an lsmod, I only get the following:

```

Module                  Size  Used by

nvidia               2071400  -

snd_cmipci             32436  -

snd_opl3_lib            9312  -

snd_hwdep               7008  -

ntfs                   83468  -

```

This is the line from my XF86Config that worked under 2.4.22:

```

    Identifier  "Mouse1"

    Driver      "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "IMPS/2"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5"

```

I have the following lines in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6:

```

mousedev

hid

usbcore

input

```

I guess my problem really boils down to the fact that I have no idea how to troubleshoot this issue further.

----------

## dkaplowitz

 *dkaplowitz wrote:*   

> the doc says to cd into /dev/input. I don't have that directory.
> 
> 

 

Posting that helped me to realize this issue (that XF86Config is directed to a directory that doesn't exist). Why would this directory have disappeared? I'm sure that I've not been in /dev messing around with any files. Any suggestions on how I can get this directory back?

Thanks,

Dave

----------

## HighOnBonsai

You mean the /dev - directory or the /dev/input - directory?

I guess you mean /dev/input - directory: You cannot mess up the /dev-dir, because there are special-files each one assigned to a device - so relax  :Smile: . I guess you compiled the devfs - support with your kernel, didn't you?

Did you compile uhci and hid as modules? If not they won't be listed by lsmod...

All you need is:

```

cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig

Device Drivers -->USB support

[M] UHCI-HCD

[M] USB human interface device

[*] HID input layer support

```

Compile UHCI and HID as modules. Change your /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6:

```

uhci-hcd

hid

```

After the next boot they'll be loaded. But before booting try:

```

# modprobe uhci-hcd

# modprobe hid

# dmesg

# ls -ld /dev/input/mice

```

Whats the output of dmesg?? Any special (error-)messages? Does the /dev/input/mice - file exist?

Mayby uhci ist not the right driver. Then try:

```

# emerge pciutils (<-- if not already done!)

# lspci -vv | more

```

Look for the USB device and find out what driver you need ( prog-if UHCI, OHCI or EHCI (usb 2.0)). Then compile the right one as a module and try modprobing it (don't forget to change  your /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6). You can find the other drivers above the UHCI driver in the "Device Drivers -->USB support" menuconfig-section.

With kernel 2.6 I didn't need to modprobe mousedev, input, usbcore anymore!

The XF86Config ist OK.

Christopher

----------

## dkaplowitz

 *HighOnBonsai wrote:*   

> You mean the /dev - directory or the /dev/input - directory? 

 

I just meant /dev/input. I woulda' freaked if /dev wasn't there.

 *HighOnBonsai wrote:*   

> I guess you compiled the devfs - support with your kernel, didn't you? 

 

No, I didn't. I haven't done it b/c it says it's obsolete. Isn't there something else I can enable instead? If it's _really_ necessary I will compile support for it in the kernel, but I was going to wait until I found out for sure if it was necessary. (Yes, I am getting warnings at boot time about missing DEVFS support)

 *HighOnBonsai wrote:*   

> Did you compile uhci and hid as modules? If not they won't be listed by lsmod...

 

No, they are compiled into the kernel, which was the default.

 *HighOnBonsai wrote:*   

> 
> 
> All you need is:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Thanks for the rest of this....I am working on it right now (remotely via ssh from work). I will post my results back here.

Dave

----------

## HighOnBonsai

Compile devfs-support, because gentoo needs this (which might be the warning during start-up)  and compile hid and uhci-hcd as modules! Then try again!

Christopher

----------

## dkaplowitz

 *HighOnBonsai wrote:*   

> Compile devfs-support, because gentoo needs this (which might be the warning during start-up)  and compile hid and uhci-hcd as modules! Then try again!
> 
> Christopher

 

Okay, I added DEVFS and I also followed your instructions about hid and uhci-hcd as modules. I've booted into the kernel and /dev/input/mice exists. 

Here's lsmod:

```
 

Module                  Size  Used by

uhci_hcd               30384  -

snd_cmipci             32436  -

snd_opl3_lib            9312  -

snd_hwdep               7008  -

ntfs                   83468  -

hid                    22848  -

nvidia               2071400  -

```

Here's my dmesg:

```

Linux version 2.6.0-gentoo-r1 (root@love) (gcc version 3.3.2 20031218 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.2-r5, propolice-3.3-7)) #5 SMP Mon Jan 5 15:04:02 EST 2004

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 00000000000a0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000001fff0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001fff0000 - 000000001fff3000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001fff3000 - 0000000020000000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffff0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

511MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 131056

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 126960 pages, LIFO batch:16

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

DMI 2.2 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 VIA694                                    ) @ 0x000f6ce0

ACPI: RSDT (v001 VIA694 AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x1fff3000

ACPI: FADT (v001 VIA694 AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x1fff3040

ACPI: DSDT (v001 VIA694 AWRDACPI 0x00001000 MSFT 0x0100000d) @ 0x00000000

Building zonelist for node : 0

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hdb3

Local APIC disabled by BIOS -- reenabling.

Found and enabled local APIC!

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 2048 (order 11: 16384 bytes)

Detected 1799.887 MHz processor.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Memory: 514016k/524224k available (2627k kernel code, 9468k reserved, 981k data, 164k init, 0k highmem)

Calibrating delay loop... 3547.13 BogoMIPS

Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

CPU:     After generic identify, caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000000

CPU:     After vendor identify, caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 256K (64 bytes/line)

CPU:     After all inits, caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000020

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX

CPU0: AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2200+ stepping 00

per-CPU timeslice cutoff: 731.49 usecs.

task migration cache decay timeout: 1 msecs.

SMP motherboard not detected.

enabled ExtINT on CPU#0

ESR value before enabling vector: 00000000

ESR value after enabling vector: 00000000

Using local APIC timer interrupts.

calibrating APIC timer ...

..... CPU clock speed is 1799.0524 MHz.

..... host bus clock speed is 266.0596 MHz.

Starting migration thread for cpu 0

CPUS done 8

NET: Registered protocol family 16

spurious 8259A interrupt: IRQ7.

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfb520, last bus=1

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20031002

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 1 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 *12 14 15)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

SCSI subsystem initialized

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usbfs

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver hub

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 12

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: if you experience problems, try using option 'pci=noacpi' or even 'acpi=off'

Machine check exception polling timer started.

devfs: v1.22 (20021013) Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x0

udf: registering filesystem

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SLPB]

ACPI: Fan [FAN] (on)

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports C1)

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (40 C)

pty: 256 Unix98 ptys configured

request_module: failed /sbin/modprobe -- parport_lowlevel. error = -16

lp: driver loaded but no devices found

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

[drm:drm_init] *ERROR* Cannot initialize the agpgart module.

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

parport0: PC-style at 0x378 [PCSPP(,...)]

lp0: using parport0 (polling).

Using anticipatory io scheduler

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.26

eth0: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xe0807000, 00:50:2c:04:cb:c2, IRQ 11

eth0:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8100B/8139D'

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

hda: ST340016A, ATA DISK drive

hda: IRQ probe failed (0xfffffdba)

hdb: Maxtor 6Y080P0, ATA DISK drive

hdc: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-4040B, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdd: WDC WD1600BB-00FTA0, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 78165360 sectors (40020 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1

hdb: max request size: 128KiB

hdb: 160086528 sectors (81964 MB) w/7936KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target1/lun0: p1 p2 p3 p4 < p5 p6 p7 p8 p9 >

hdd: max request size: 1024KiB

hdd: 312581808 sectors (160041 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=19457/255/63

 /dev/ide/host1/bus0/target1/lun0: p1

hdc: ATAPI 32X DVD-ROM DVD-R-RAM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.12

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0e.2: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0e.2: irq 12, pci mem e080d000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0e.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0e.2: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 0.95, driver 2003-Jun-13

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 4 ports detected

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.0rc2.

request_module: failed /sbin/modprobe -- snd-card-0. error = -16

ALSA device list:

  No soundcards found.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 4096 buckets, 32Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 32768 bind 32768)

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S4 S5)

found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

Reiserfs journal params: device hdb3, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

reiserfs: checking transaction log (hdb3) for (hdb3)

Using r5 hash to sort names

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 164k freed

Adding 1004052k swap on /dev/hdb2.  Priority:-1 extents:1

nvidia: no version magic, tainting kernel.

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

0: nvidia: loading NVIDIA Linux x86 nvidia.o Kernel Module  1.0-5328  Wed Dec 17 13:54:51 PST 2003

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver hid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

Reiserfs journal params: device hdb5, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

reiserfs: checking transaction log (hdb5) for (hdb5)

Using r5 hash to sort names

found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

Reiserfs journal params: device hdb6, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

reiserfs: checking transaction log (hdb6) for (hdb6)

Using r5 hash to sort names

found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

Reiserfs journal params: device hdb7, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

reiserfs: checking transaction log (hdb7) for (hdb7)

Using r5 hash to sort names

found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

Reiserfs journal params: device hdb8, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

reiserfs: checking transaction log (hdb8) for (hdb8)

Using r5 hash to sort names

found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

Reiserfs journal params: device hdb9, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

reiserfs: checking transaction log (hdb9) for (hdb9)

Using r5 hash to sort names

NTFS driver 2.1.5 [Flags: R/O MODULE].

NTFS volume version 3.1.

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E 

```

lspci:

```
 

00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8366/A/7 [Apollo KT266/A/333]

        Subsystem: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8366/A/7 [Apollo KT266/A/333]

        Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

        Status: Cap+ 66Mhz+ UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort+ >SERR- <PERR-

        Latency: 0

        Region 0: Memory at e0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=64M]

        Capabilities: [a0] AGP version 2.0

                Status: RQ=32 Iso- ArqSz=0 Cal=0 SBA+ ITACoh- GART64- HTrans- 64bit- FW+ AGP3- Rate=x1,x2,x4

                Command: RQ=1 ArqSz=0 Cal=0 SBA- AGP- GART64- 64bit- FW- Rate=<none>

        Capabilities: [c0] Power Management version 2

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0-,D1-,D2-,D3hot-,D3cold-)

                Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8366/A/7 [Apollo KT266/A/333 AGP] (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR+ FastB2B-

        Status: Cap+ 66Mhz+ UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort+ >SERR- <PERR-

        Latency: 0

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=0

        Memory behind bridge: e4000000-e5ffffff

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: d0000000-dfffffff

        BridgeCtl: Parity- SERR- NoISA+ VGA+ MAbort- >Reset- FastB2B-

        Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1+ D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0-,D1-,D2-,D3hot-,D3cold-)

                Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

00:0d.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

        Subsystem: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RT8139

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

        Status: Cap+ 66Mhz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR+

        Latency: 32 (8000ns min, 16000ns max)

        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 11

        Region 0: I/O ports at c000 [size=256]

        Region 1: Memory at e7001000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1+ D2+ AuxCurrent=375mA PME(D0-,D1+,D2+,D3hot+,D3cold+)

                Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

00:0e.0 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB (rev 50) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: VIA Technologies, Inc. (Wrong ID) USB Controller

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

        Status: Cap+ 66Mhz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

        Latency: 32, cache line size 08

        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 5

        Region 4: I/O ports at c400 [size=32]

        Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0-,D1-,D2-,D3hot-,D3cold-)

                Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

00:0e.1 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB (rev 50) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: VIA Technologies, Inc. (Wrong ID) USB Controller

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

        Status: Cap+ 66Mhz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

        Latency: 32, cache line size 08

        Interrupt: pin B routed to IRQ 10

        Region 4: I/O ports at c800 [size=32]

        Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0-,D1-,D2-,D3hot-,D3cold-)

                Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

00:0e.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0 (rev 51) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

        Subsystem: VIA Technologies, Inc. (Wrong ID): Unknown device 1234

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV+ VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

        Status: Cap+ 66Mhz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

        Latency: 32, cache line size 10

        Interrupt: pin C routed to IRQ 12

        Region 0: Memory at e7000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

        Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

                Flags: PMEClk+ DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0+,D1-,D2-,D3hot+,D3cold-)

                Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

00:0f.0 RAID bus controller: Triones Technologies, Inc. HPT366/368/370/370A/372 (rev 05)

        Subsystem: Triones Technologies, Inc. HPT370A

        Control: I/O+ Mem- BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

        Status: Cap+ 66Mhz+ UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

        Latency: 64 (2000ns min, 2000ns max), cache line size 08

        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 10

        Region 0: I/O ports at cc00 [size=8]

        Region 1: I/O ports at d000 [size=4]

        Region 2: I/O ports at d400 [size=8]

        Region 3: I/O ports at d800 [size=4]

        Region 4: I/O ports at dc00 [size=256]

        Expansion ROM at <unassigned> [disabled] [size=128K]

        Capabilities: [60] Power Management version 2

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI+ D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0-,D1-,D2-,D3hot-,D3cold-)

                Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

00:10.0 Multimedia audio controller: C-Media Electronics Inc CM8738 (rev 10)

        Subsystem: Soyo Computer, Inc: Unknown device a706

        Control: I/O+ Mem- BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

        Status: Cap+ 66Mhz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

        Latency: 32 (500ns min, 6000ns max)

        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 12

        Region 0: I/O ports at e000 [size=256]

        Capabilities: [c0] Power Management version 2

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1+ D2+ AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0-,D1-,D2-,D3hot-,D3cold-)

                Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

00:11.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233A ISA Bridge

        Subsystem: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233A ISA Bridge

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping+ SERR- FastB2B-

        Status: Cap+ 66Mhz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

        Latency: 0

        Capabilities: [c0] Power Management version 2

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0-,D1-,D2-,D3hot-,D3cold-)

                Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

00:11.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT8233/A/C/VT8235 PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06) (prog-if 8a [Master SecP PriP])

        Subsystem: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT8233/A/C/VT8235 PIPC Bus Master IDE

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

        Status: Cap+ 66Mhz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

        Latency: 32

        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 11

        Region 4: I/O ports at e400 [size=16]

        Capabilities: [c0] Power Management version 2

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0-,D1-,D2-,D3hot-,D3cold-)

                Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

00:11.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB (rev 23) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: VIA Technologies, Inc. (Wrong ID) USB Controller

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

        Status: Cap+ 66Mhz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

        Latency: 32, cache line size 08

        Interrupt: pin D routed to IRQ 12

        Region 4: I/O ports at e800 [size=32]

        Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0-,D1-,D2-,D3hot-,D3cold-)

                Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

00:11.3 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB (rev 23) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: VIA Technologies, Inc. (Wrong ID) USB Controller

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

        Status: Cap+ 66Mhz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

        Latency: 32, cache line size 08

        Interrupt: pin D routed to IRQ 12

        Region 4: I/O ports at ec00 [size=32]

        Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0-,D1-,D2-,D3hot-,D3cold-)

                Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV25 [GeForce4 Ti 4600] (rev a3) (prog-if 00 [VGA])

        Subsystem: CardExpert Technology: Unknown device 03ea

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

        Status: Cap+ 66Mhz+ UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

        Latency: 32 (1250ns min, 250ns max)

        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 11

        Region 0: Memory at e4000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]

        Region 1: Memory at d0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=128M]

        Region 2: Memory at d8000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=512K]

        Expansion ROM at <unassigned> [disabled] [size=128K]

        Capabilities: [60] Power Management version 2

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0-,D1-,D2-,D3hot-,D3cold-)

                Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

        Capabilities: [44] AGP version 2.0

                Status: RQ=32 Iso- ArqSz=0 Cal=0 SBA+ ITACoh- GART64- HTrans- 64bit- FW+ AGP3- Rate=x1,x2,x4

                Command: RQ=1 ArqSz=0 Cal=0 SBA- AGP- GART64- 64bit- FW- Rate=<none>

```

It looks like I'm a lot farther down the road, thanks to your help. Unfortunately I can't test the mouse until I get home, as I only have ssh access to this machine right now.

I will post my results here.

Thanks again.

Dave

----------

## HighOnBonsai

No problem!  :Smile: 

But I see no uhci_hcd messages in your dmesg output. My dmesg says:

```

...

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver hid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

drivers/usb/host/uhci-hcd.c: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.1

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 16, io base 0000b800

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 19, io base 0000b400

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 18, io base 0000b000

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

hub hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

NTFS volume version 3.1.

NTFS volume version 3.1.

hub 2-0:1.0: new USB device on port 1, assigned address 2

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [B16_b_02 USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:1d.1-1

3-0:1.0: USB hub found

...

```

But just try it -fortunately it will work!

You also have a USB 2.0 controller:

```

00:0e.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0 (rev 51) (prog-if 20 [EHCI]) 

        Subsystem: VIA Technologies, Inc. (Wrong ID): Unknown device 1234 

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV+ VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- 

        Status: Cap+ 66Mhz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- 

        Latency: 32, cache line size 10 

        Interrupt: pin C routed to IRQ 12 

        Region 0: Memory at e7000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256] 

        Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2 

                Flags: PMEClk+ DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0+,D1-,D2-,D3hot+,D3cold-) 

                Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

```

Maybe compiling the EHCI - driver is also a good idea: If you're planning to use a USB 2.0 device in near future.

You can also test you mouse by doing this:

```

cat /dev/input/mice

```

Then move your mouse around. If it works it will show you a messy output!

Christopher

----------

## dkaplowitz

Okay, I got much further. Now X actually loadsinto WindowMaker, but my mouse isn't working at all. If I do 

```
 cat /dev/input/mice
```

 I get no output when moving the mouse.

I wonder if I need to change my XF86Config to something more generic. I saw somewhere else where someone used /dev/mouse or something (even for a USB mouse) and it worked. I will have to track that down. In the meantime, I think I got compile right for uhci_hcd. Here is my new dmesg:  

```

Linux version 2.6.0-gentoo-r1 (root@love) (gcc version 3.3.2 20031218 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.2-r5, propolice-3.3-7)) #5 SMP Mon Jan 5 15:04:02 EST 2004

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 00000000000a0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000001fff0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001fff0000 - 000000001fff3000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001fff3000 - 0000000020000000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffff0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

511MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 131056

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 126960 pages, LIFO batch:16

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

DMI 2.2 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 VIA694                                    ) @ 0x000f6ce0

ACPI: RSDT (v001 VIA694 AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x1fff3000

ACPI: FADT (v001 VIA694 AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x1fff3040

ACPI: DSDT (v001 VIA694 AWRDACPI 0x00001000 MSFT 0x0100000d) @ 0x00000000

Building zonelist for node : 0

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hdb3

Local APIC disabled by BIOS -- reenabling.

Found and enabled local APIC!

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 2048 (order 11: 16384 bytes)

Detected 1799.887 MHz processor.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Memory: 514016k/524224k available (2627k kernel code, 9468k reserved, 981k data, 164k init, 0k highmem)

Calibrating delay loop... 3547.13 BogoMIPS

Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

CPU:     After generic identify, caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000000

CPU:     After vendor identify, caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 256K (64 bytes/line)

CPU:     After all inits, caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000020

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX

CPU0: AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2200+ stepping 00

per-CPU timeslice cutoff: 731.49 usecs.

task migration cache decay timeout: 1 msecs.

SMP motherboard not detected.

enabled ExtINT on CPU#0

ESR value before enabling vector: 00000000

ESR value after enabling vector: 00000000

Using local APIC timer interrupts.

calibrating APIC timer ...

..... CPU clock speed is 1799.0521 MHz.

..... host bus clock speed is 266.0595 MHz.

Starting migration thread for cpu 0

CPUS done 8

NET: Registered protocol family 16

spurious 8259A interrupt: IRQ7.

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfb520, last bus=1

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20031002

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 1 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 *12 14 15)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

SCSI subsystem initialized

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usbfs

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver hub

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 12

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: if you experience problems, try using option 'pci=noacpi' or even 'acpi=off'

Machine check exception polling timer started.

devfs: v1.22 (20021013) Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x0

udf: registering filesystem

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SLPB]

ACPI: Fan [FAN] (on)

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports C1)

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (40 C)

pty: 256 Unix98 ptys configured

request_module: failed /sbin/modprobe -- parport_lowlevel. error = -16

lp: driver loaded but no devices found

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

[drm:drm_init] *ERROR* Cannot initialize the agpgart module.

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

parport0: PC-style at 0x378 [PCSPP(,...)]

lp0: using parport0 (polling).

Using anticipatory io scheduler

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.26

eth0: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xe0807000, 00:50:2c:04:cb:c2, IRQ 11

eth0:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8100B/8139D'

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

hda: ST340016A, ATA DISK drive

hda: IRQ probe failed (0xfffffdba)

hdb: Maxtor 6Y080P0, ATA DISK drive

hdc: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-4040B, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdd: WDC WD1600BB-00FTA0, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 78165360 sectors (40020 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1

hdb: max request size: 128KiB

hdb: 160086528 sectors (81964 MB) w/7936KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target1/lun0: p1 p2 p3 p4 < p5 p6 p7 p8 p9 >

hdd: max request size: 1024KiB

hdd: 312581808 sectors (160041 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=19457/255/63

 /dev/ide/host1/bus0/target1/lun0: p1

hdc: ATAPI 32X DVD-ROM DVD-R-RAM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.12

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0e.2: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0e.2: irq 12, pci mem e080d000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0e.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0e.2: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 0.95, driver 2003-Jun-13

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 4 ports detected

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.0rc2.

request_module: failed /sbin/modprobe -- snd-card-0. error = -16

ALSA device list:

  No soundcards found.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 4096 buckets, 32Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 32768 bind 32768)

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S4 S5)

found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

Reiserfs journal params: device hdb3, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

reiserfs: checking transaction log (hdb3) for (hdb3)

Using r5 hash to sort names

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 164k freed

Adding 1004052k swap on /dev/hdb2.  Priority:-1 extents:1

nvidia: no version magic, tainting kernel.

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

0: nvidia: loading NVIDIA Linux x86 nvidia.o Kernel Module  1.0-5328  Wed Dec 17 13:54:51 PST 2003

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver hid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

Reiserfs journal params: device hdb5, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

reiserfs: checking transaction log (hdb5) for (hdb5)

Using r5 hash to sort names

found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

Reiserfs journal params: device hdb6, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

reiserfs: checking transaction log (hdb6) for (hdb6)

Using r5 hash to sort names

found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

Reiserfs journal params: device hdb7, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

reiserfs: checking transaction log (hdb7) for (hdb7)

Using r5 hash to sort names

found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

Reiserfs journal params: device hdb8, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

reiserfs: checking transaction log (hdb8) for (hdb8)

Using r5 hash to sort names

found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

Reiserfs journal params: device hdb9, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

reiserfs: checking transaction log (hdb9) for (hdb9)

Using r5 hash to sort names

NTFS driver 2.1.5 [Flags: R/O MODULE].

NTFS volume version 3.1.

unable to register native major device number 116

unable to register native major device number 116

unable to register timer device (-16)

unable to register native major device number 116

can't register device seq

unable to register native major device number 116

unable to register OSS PCM device 0:1

unable to register OSS PCM device 0:0

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

Debug: sleeping function called from invalid context at mm/slab.c:1856

in_atomic():1, irqs_disabled():0

Call Trace:

 [<c012124c>] __might_sleep+0xab/0xc9

 [<c0144b54>] kmem_cache_alloc+0x74/0x76

 [<c01543b6>] __get_vm_area+0x21/0x14a

 [<c0154512>] get_vm_area+0x33/0x37

 [<c011d219>] __ioremap+0xb3/0xfa

 [<c0140eda>] buffered_rmqueue+0xed/0x194

 [<c011d289>] ioremap_nocache+0x29/0xa8

 [<e0b8478a>] os_map_kernel_space+0x68/0x6c [nvidia]

 [<c0154335>] map_vm_area+0x6c/0xcc

 [<e0b9e277>] _nv001252rm+0x1f/0x2c [nvidia]

 [<e0ba07ab>] _nv000882rm+0x87/0xf8 [nvidia]

 [<e0ba083a>] _nv000912rm+0x1e/0x218 [nvidia]

 [<e0ba245c>] rm_init_adapter+0xc/0x10 [nvidia]

 [<e0b80f84>] nv_kern_open+0x1be/0x24b [nvidia]

 [<e0b81b66>] nv_kern_isr+0x0/0x5e [nvidia]

 [<c01638cc>] exact_match+0x0/0x8

 [<c0163660>] chrdev_open+0xee/0x253

 [<c01c10c0>] devfs_open+0x129/0x146

 [<c01c0f97>] devfs_open+0x0/0x146

 [<c01591fb>] dentry_open+0x101/0x160

 [<c01590f8>] filp_open+0x5d/0x5f

 [<c015955c>] sys_open+0x55/0x85

 [<c010a437>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

Debug: sleeping function called from invalid context at mm/slab.c:1856

in_atomic():1, irqs_disabled():0

Call Trace:

 [<c012124c>] __might_sleep+0xab/0xc9

 [<c0144b54>] kmem_cache_alloc+0x74/0x76

 [<c01543b6>] __get_vm_area+0x21/0x14a

 [<c0154512>] get_vm_area+0x33/0x37

 [<c011d219>] __ioremap+0xb3/0xfa

 [<c0140eda>] buffered_rmqueue+0xed/0x194

 [<c011d289>] ioremap_nocache+0x29/0xa8

 [<e0b8478a>] os_map_kernel_space+0x68/0x6c [nvidia]

 [<c0154335>] map_vm_area+0x6c/0xcc

 [<e0b9e277>] _nv001252rm+0x1f/0x2c [nvidia]

 [<e0ba07ab>] _nv000882rm+0x87/0xf8 [nvidia]

 [<e0ba083a>] _nv000912rm+0x1e/0x218 [nvidia]

 [<e0ba245c>] rm_init_adapter+0xc/0x10 [nvidia]

 [<e0b80f84>] nv_kern_open+0x1be/0x24b [nvidia]

 [<e0b81b66>] nv_kern_isr+0x0/0x5e [nvidia]

 [<c0163660>] chrdev_open+0xee/0x253

 [<c01c10c0>] devfs_open+0x129/0x146

 [<c01c0f97>] devfs_open+0x0/0x146

 [<c01591fb>] dentry_open+0x101/0x160

 [<c01590f8>] filp_open+0x5d/0x5f

 [<c015955c>] sys_open+0x55/0x85

 [<c010a437>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

0: NVRM: AGPGART: unable to retrieve symbol table

```

Ooops. I guess it was the ehci _hcd I saw, not the uhci_hcd. I'm sure I compiled it as a module. It's the only uhci hcd I see in the kernel config menu.

Back to the drawing board.

----------

## -YoShi-

I have an Intellimouse usb and it correctly work

Try to put this in your XF86Config or XF86Config-4 

[code]

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"   "ExplorerPS/2"

    Option "Device"     "/dev/input/mouse0"

    Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection 

[code]

P.S. Remeber to comment ( # ) you old mouse configuration

----------

## HighOnBonsai

Ok, there is something wrong with the uhci-hcd - module (compiled it)! Try to modprobe it - I still see no uhci-hcd in your dmesg output. I just tried to load HID without uhci - this gives no dmesg - error but the mouse is still not working. After loading uhci-hcd it works fine again!

Christopher

----------

## dkaplowitz

 *HighOnBonsai wrote:*   

> Ok, there is something wrong with the uhci-hcd - module (compiled it)! Try to modprobe it - I still see no uhci-hcd in your dmesg output. I just tried to load HID without uhci - this gives no dmesg - error but the mouse is still not working. After loading uhci-hcd it works fine again!

 

```

# modprobe uhci-hid

FATAL: Module uhci_hid not found.

```

----------

## dkaplowitz

 *dkaplowitz wrote:*   

>  *HighOnBonsai wrote:*   Ok, there is something wrong with the uhci-hcd - module (compiled it)! Try to modprobe it - I still see no uhci-hcd in your dmesg output. I just tried to load HID without uhci - this gives no dmesg - error but the mouse is still not working. After loading uhci-hcd it works fine again! 
> 
> ```
> 
> # modprobe uhci-hid
> ...

 

Perhaps is was supposed to be uhci_hcd. If so, then it's in my lsmod output, but if I do a modprobe uhci_hcd it says "FATAL: Module uhci_hcd already in kernel."

I'm confused.

P.S. In my kernel config, it was "device drivers -> usb support -> USB Human Interface Devices (HID) -> 

<M> USB Human Interface Device (full HID) support 

[*] HID input layer support

----------

## HighOnBonsai

 :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:  Not uhci-hid, but uhci-hcd  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 

----------

## dkaplowitz

 *-YoShi- wrote:*   

> I have an Intellimouse usb and it correctly work
> 
> Try to put this in your XF86Config or XF86Config-4 
> 
> [code]
> ...

 

I don't have a file  "/dev/input/mouse0".

----------

## dkaplowitz

 *dkaplowitz wrote:*   

> Perhaps is was supposed to be uhci_hcd. If so, then it's in my lsmod output, but if I do a modprobe uhci_hcd it says "FATAL: Module uhci_hcd already in kernel."
> 
> I'm confused.
> 
> P.S. In my kernel config, it was "device drivers -> usb support -> USB Human Interface Devices (HID) -> 
> ...

 

Caught it after I posted that.  :Wink:  It's all starting to look the same to me now.

----------

## dkaplowitz

whoa! I just started X as root after doing an env-update and it works! (root has tvm though ...blech!)

It works under the normal user account too. 

Was it the env-update? I've rebooted several times. Wouldn't a reboot do the same thing?

I wish I knew more about why it suddently works. Very odd.

Thanks so much for your help, HighOnBonsai. I couldn't have gotten it to work without your assistance.

Dave

----------

## HighOnBonsai

No problem!

I think env-update just updates the environment-variables. Type this to see what I mean:

```

$ man env-update

```

Christopher

----------

## slaesche

HighonBonsai, the instructions in your second post should work fine.

I did the same thing, but of course with ehci rather than uhci because I am using a usb 2 chipset

----------

## motaboy

 *Quote:*   

> HighonBonsai, the instructions in your second post should work fine. 
> 
> I did the same thing, but of course with ehci rather than uhci because I am using a usb 2 chipset

 

A precisation:

ehci is useful only to manage USB 2.0 devices.

You have to use uhci (or ohci) too, to manage USB 1.0(1.1) devices. 

So if you have a usb 2.0 chipset you have to use both ehci and uhci(or ohci)

Bye!

----------

## HighOnBonsai

Motaboy is right:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Maybe compiling the EHCI - driver is also a good idea: If you're planning to use a USB 2.0 device in near future.
> 
> 

 

So compiling EHCI in advance doesn't harm anyone! But you need to use UHCI-HCD for USB 1.0 (1.1) - devices.

Christopher

----------

